# Maroon Dam.....where legends are made (QLD 9-11TH)



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Members of AKFF came from the north, south, east and west for a weekend of fishing, relaxing and bull sh!tting. Most caught fish, some did quite well, but there was one bloke who's catch rate ran like a Australia V Sri lanka cricket match. Some say there wasn't a fish in the dam that wasn't scarred by the trebles from his Jackall. Most marvelled at his uncanny ability to effortlessly pick up Bass, some times from right under the bottom of others kayaks. Befriended by the camp mutt (Joe) who would follow where ever he went, its said that animals can detect greatness. Even the great trek from camp to the waters edge, running all the way and dutifully waiting beside his truck, for his arrival back from a hard days Bass slaying. A pat and a small morsel of tucker was his only reward. 
Now some will tell you Bass are a tricky fish and you need an arsenal of fishing gear, but this bloke, a simple bloke, only needed one rod, one reel and his trusty Jackell, to hall in the fish after fish after fish. There may have been a bit of jealousy amongst the fisher people, who would make fun of his special bond with Joe, could have been that they resented the break in silence and concentration by the constant "Hey Sel got another one mate!" or the way he could just pull up say G'day catch a fish right under there noses and paddle away, some people are just so shallow.
All good trips come to an end and at the end of this one, when he was leaving the heavens opened up and it rained for the first time that week end, Joe the dog let off a blood curdling howl, and is said to be still waiting at the lakes edge for his old mate to return........Yes truly a legend was made.

Bahhahaha (sorry dont write too well but you get the idea)....jeeze I'm ganna cop a lot of crap now.....ah there only jelous. :lol:

Had a fantastic time, was great to meet up with the other blokes and lady for a fish and long chats around the camp fire. This was my first time fresh water fishing and although I wasn't expecting much I was very surprised how enjoyable it can be. Them Bass do pull hard for there size and are great to catch on light gear. The Jackell did most of the damage, I did use a few other lures, and did catch a half dozen using a cheaper Kakoda Lipless, but man those Jackells go off. Unfortunately I lost my brand new purple Jackell the first night ( long story....well not really but very sad and embarrassing ), but good old Sel came to the rescue and lent me one of his, but because it was all scratched up after me using it, I happily payed him the price of a new one and will keep it for a go at the Redcliffe Squire....thanks again Sel I had a top time.
Cant wait to read the others reports, alot of us fresh water virgins caught fish which was great.
Well I ended up with 26 Bass ( Just need to contact Red and get him to change my user name to "Paul The Bass Slayer" :lol: ) and 1 Yellow belly (48 cm's), most of the Bass were around 35 cm but I couldnt get none bigger than 36 cm's.

A few picks will post more later.

my first Bass 









Scotts first Bass










One of Sel's










biggest Bass I caught a few this size










Yella belly










Me and my old mate Joe










pretty photo


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Another great weekend, arrived at the campsite Friday arvo to find PDO and Lazy Bugger heading out for a fish as I pulled in.

Dodge, Lotta had also arrived earlier and were set up for the weekend. I set up the tent while recieving constant banter from the onlookers on how to put up a tent. Soon after Jim H also arrived. Are we there yet had arrived much earlier in the day and was down on the dam fishing for his first ever bass.  So for the Friday night we had 6 campers. 

Pdo, Lazy Bugger and Are We There Yet arived back after dark to report that there were fish to catch in the dam, Are We There Yet had fun catching a heap of bass as he reported above. 

Next Morning we on the dam at 5.00am with Wayne D joining us for the session, after driving from Brisbane for a fish. We headed back to camp at 9.30 for brekky and a relax. PDO packed up and headed back to brissy for his Wedding anniversary. Soon Estuary Girl arrived and not long after Tomtre. We all had lunch, relax and chat while we watched the newcomers set up.

Between 2 and 3 we all made it back down to the dam for the arvo session. Estuary Girl, Toni caught her first Bass, as did Jim H and finally Lazy Bugger after I gave him one of my betts spinners rigged with a slider. I glad I did as I was getting sick of his whinging :lol: Yes Scott a swap for that pie you bought me.
We stayed on the water until just before dark. Heading for the camp in darkness.

Another night beside the camp fire with the usual antics and discussions. Jim H packed up and left early today. A later start this morning and another great session on the dam with most of the newbie freshwater fisherpeople catching more bass and some yellowbelly. We had Elf come up down from Brissy for a fish with us, Steve also cracked the code and caught his first bass ever. Tom, Scott and myself all caught yellowbelly today actually I caught two.

Most of us we off the dam by 10 and ended up back at the camp to pack up and leave, except for Dodge, Estuary Girl and Lotta who are still up there, Lucky Buggers 

BTW Dodge continued his usual form and was a Bass Virgin for the weekend, yet again :lol:

I like to thank every one for coming along, I hope you all had fun and enjoyed catching some fish. Thanks to Jim H for bringing the BBQ.

I caught 20 fish for the weekend, 18 Bass and two yellowbelly. Most bass were between 28 - 35 cm, with the yellas going 28 and 32 cm. 

Some pics to follow

Cheers


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

What a great weekend, arrived Friday evening and quickly set up camp in a very strategic position close to the camp fire. Proved to be excellent decision after a very busy work week - a couple of lubricating ales and a good feed, I was quickly into the land of ZZZZZZ's in sleepy hollow, only to be left there by my 'so called' friends. The fact was, after awakening and being so close, I was able to crawl into the cot, and able to recommence the sleeper's snore'thon before some others we near their cots.

Saturday am, being new to fresh, I threw various lures and spinner baits with quite a few touches and no hook-ups - first time was always going to be a learning experience - no fish. PDO departed after this	session having boated a 50cm yella which promptly decided to gain revenge. Sat am score was - 3 yackers with fish and 4 without.

Saturday pm added a couple more contestants with Tom and Tony joining us with the final score of two fishers still unable to boat a fish for the week end.

I was able to locate a school of fish, on the bottom and worked them to finally boat a 34cm bass, shortly followed by a smaller version, that decided he would rather spit the lure than come aboard, and then a 31cm bass. Sat pm score was - 5 with and 2 without.

Departed early Sunday having had a great weekend. Thanks to Sel for instigating the trip, thanks to fellow camper for the great time, and thanks to a couple of bass silly enough to be lured.

JimH


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Some Pics


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Great reports, lads!

Sounds like a great time. Wish I was there.

Maybe next time.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

More Pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah Scotty

I have been waiting for you to post.

Checked it out today. Will be back there next year for sure, a weekend of Bass Catching and Pizza Making.

Can't wait, Here's a close look of the said Wood fired Pizza Oven, PDO well done for finding this treasure of a campsite for next time.

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

That bloody Richo! he couldnt wait to steal the affections of my old mate Joe......I guess any port in a storm.

Looks like it will be a cold wet night down there tonight for those who stayed on....at least Richo will have something to keep him warm during the night. :wink: :lol: .....bloody Joe! your a tart.

Yeah Sel definitely worth another trip next year.

Here are a couple of pics of the camp, notice how colour coordinated Toni's set up is......she reckons it was only coincidence....yeah right. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

looks like it was a great trip gents, 
and plenty of fish to boot. not just bass but my favs the yellas!

nice spot Maroon, Il have to get there soon, 
really spewing i couldnt make this one, although had a great day here today and managed to refine my casting ability.


----------



## Elf (Jul 2, 2007)

My first ever yak fish in fresh water. Fantastic! I could only make it down for a Sunday morning fish. Although only on the water for 4 hrs I managed to land 5 bass and 1 yellow belly. Bass are a great sport fish and really hit the lures hard. Looking forward to fishing the local dams again. Although after talking to Paul on the water, I think I had better add a Jackell to my tackle.

Thanks again Sel and I hope next time I can make it for the whole weekend. To the others members I met Dodge, Toni, and Tom it was nice to meet you all and look forward to seeing you on the water again.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

WOW!!! :shock: Congratulations to you all, thats a great report and a top result, sooo many Bass!!!!!!!!  8)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

hehe thanks sel i love the moos! looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Elf said:


> My first ever yak fish in fresh water. Fantastic! I could only make it down for a Sunday morning fish. Although only on the water for 4 hrs I managed to land 5 bass and 1 yellow belly. Bass are a great sport fish and really hit the lures hard. Looking forward to fishing the local dams again. Although after talking to Paul on the water, I think I had better add a Jackell to my tackle.


Good to meet you Elf.
The Jackell worked a treat but it looks like you did fine without one.
I got most of my fish while trolling, lots of stop, starts fast and slow, covering as much ground until I got a hit or found some archers on the sounder then working that area till the bite went off then moving again. I marked the old creek bed on the GPS too and spent a lot of time targeting it. 
We'll have to give it a go again some time preferably a place without skiers and jetskis next time.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Having read the foregoing posts it's time for the real story

On arrival at the camp ground om Friday at 12.30pm and first cab off the rank, I met the manager a really champion bloke but was puzzled at the lack of of any views of the Maroon Dam, until I found you needed a thermos, cut lunch and a Hummer to get there, an early insight to Sel's adventure weekend for the troops.

Twenty minutes later I met Paul/are-we-ther-yet for the first time, and in due course to arrive were Scott/lazybugger, Paul/PDO, Peter/Lotta, Sel/MacFish, Jim/JimH and the next day Toni/Estuary Girl, and Tom/tomtre and these were to stay for varying nights over the weekend, and on the water joining for day outings were Wayne/WayneD on Sat, and Steve/Elf on Sunday.

Sel transported me and yak to the water each day with the van tied up with an awning on the side [thanks mate], on the fishing front it's probably best to say I had a quiet one on Saturday [2 outings] and decided to try different technique on Sunday.

My delicate and sensitive nature was sorely tested around the fire that night although luckily I was only one of three with donut returns, which was blessed with another of Sel's foresights 8) ...a howling gale meaning to sit near the fire was like St George facing the dragon's breath.

Interesting subjects around the fire were how the Budgewoi camp might be faring with the rain threat while we were lucky enough to have Sel attending our needs, it was also some Maroon attendees should have other user names and some offerings were put forth in the light of the days action.

When first posted in Trips I had held reservations about a girl joining in on a bunch of blokes having a fish and few grogs but Toni was a breath of fresh air...keen fisho, fun and at the same time left plenty of 'bloke' time for the team...great company and no shudder next time she will front, and nice to meet you mate 8)

Went for my final a paddle on Sunday morning and finally got a few hits on a Betts Spin and SP [first of w/e], but again only one 20 second hookup and as was discussed around the fire some years ago [pre yak] I caught and killed a bass from the Mary River on bait in the closed season and maybe some bad karma still lingers...after this session only 2 donuts now Pete and me as Scott had joined the bass brigade, although I am sure one came from under my boat :wink: ....

After the main group departed from the camp it was only 3 standing, and I had decided not to fish any more so only Toni and Peter went out late arvo, with Pete using my rod and an Alvey having had a problem with a baitcaster and not wanting to use an eggbeater I offered, and after dark that nice Peter had had turned bad; its amazing what 2 bass captures will do to some people, but never the less it was an excuse to have a celebratory drink.

Toni and Pete did another daylight run this morning [Mon] and Pete brought me back a bass for the bride's tea, and Toni only had one a 40cms which may be HOF for the ladies???

Sel a great plan and thoroughly enjoyed the whole outing,and nice to meet every one as to this point I had only met Sel previously.

Finally for those who don't really understand I am an ECO friendly angler at heart :lol: :lol:

EDIT 13.11.07.. MacFish is now YakkaMacca from today....will go good with a few beers :wink:
EDIT 14.3.11 ... Sel now Nativeman


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like you guys had some fun.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

and more I prepared earlier


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Bahhahaha (sorry dont write too well but you get the idea)....jeeze I'm ganna cop a lot of crap now.....ah there only jelous. :lol:
> 
> actually thought you wrote it very well - i was chuckling quite a bit anyway
> 
> Well done guys/gal, read like a fun trip and the piccies were great ... good to see the faces of a few names we all read about so often.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> I got most of my fish while trolling, lots of stop, starts fast and slow, covering as much ground until I got a hit or found some archers on the sounder then working that area till the bite went off then moving again.


Bloody plumbers...catch a few few fish in the fresh and instant guru giving tips :shock:

Paul will watch now for your early articles in QFM or Bush N Beach Fishing for the killer bass tips and you can personally autograph one for the fishing trivia collectors to raffle at fund raisers :lol: :lol:

Why not also give a few tips on how to be a fire bug as well, the pyro technics were fantastic


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Nice report guys!
Great to see you all had a top weekend.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## tomtre (Sep 27, 2007)

It certainly was a great weekend, but it didnt start too good for me, I got up there and after having carefully packed tent sleeping bag, cooking gear and beer I discovered that I had left rods and reels at home  At least I had beer.  
Paul (Are we there yet) very kindly lent me a rod and reel ( I had my tackle box) and it caught 4 bass and a nice yellowbelly. Sorry no pics.
I expect a bit of stuff will be put on me in future about this but at least I remembered the beer!
It was really good to meet some more people from this forum, thanks again to Sel for organising things.
Thanks again to Paul for the lend of the gear, you should put the rainbow picture in the photo comp.
Toni that was a good fish, I guess that means you will be going back to Maroon one day.
See you on the water,
Tom


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Paul will watch now for your early articles in QFM or Bush N Beach Fishing for the killer bass tips and you can personally autograph one for the fishing trivia collectors to raffle at fund raisers :lol: :lol:


Yeah Richo I've just sent an Email to team Jackell to give them the dates I'm available for the BASS Pro circuit.......but dont worry old mate, I wont let it go to my head, if ever you need advise while fishing the Hinzy dont hesitate to give me a tingle mate. :wink: :lol: 


Dodge said:


> Why not also give a few tips on how to be a fire bug as well, the pyro technics were fantastic


Wasn't Toms beard down to his belly before I worked on the fire. :? 

And bloody Toni got the biggest Bass :shock: .......good on ya Toni.

Hey Tom
No Wucken Furries mate I really only needed one rod, and me Jackell.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great pics guys,

hey so did most of you get a yella or two......??
ive been looking for a reasonable yella producer close to home for ages, 
which area of the dam were the yellas coming from.."

Might have to start doing day trips out there

any tips appreciated


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> any tips appreciated


Ben check with yellahunter on Ausfish mate, he may be a goer for info :? :lol: our crew saw a good percentage of yellows over the weekend

Allow 2 hours [maximum] travel time for GC to Maroon, 122kms from Nerang via Rathdowney


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Great Report Richo,

A very good sum up of the weekend, just glad you didn't lay too much $hit on me, :lol:

A beaut Bass catch there too Toni, you'd have to be wrapped with your first freshwater fishing adventure, what a success.

Good to see all had fun and yet again it showed just how special our AKFF weekends are. 

I plan to organise a saltwater one in the new year hopefully, just looking for the right venue 

Dodge, how did Joe the dog end up? Was he left there to fend for himself?

I rang the owners yesterday and they said they would drop by and pick him up, just hope this happens :?

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY9t+KQAAD/fgAAQYKUACJHg3IA//9+gMAFTNKDVPTQT0mjSNknqNNAA9TEVP8piQjTygAeoPUHqANMiRpoGkm01PUMgA2oXudUSCGos3GzrQmlxdMbelWxqwXCKNrCjpU5woP5l+eXg5QijGSzENC5SqTTM0cJGKXxxF8wkhGk6Y7tYKwVZ+27tdC7A77FDsCiSGE+Q+9IfB3IJUcL3iQ1LVzXhSJiL7QnqQZp5yUajHjBzlxxbFxqDasweS0IOi/5QPpad4w0uEsVtUIneeu8Em6cJt5g1ejRGWN6buYIHctIulJrLyOfLDVs6XPps8B9VFcMhpLl8JEQa2Q7IzDzhEF5uIYiSleBlfhaHGqsE4ju6YqMqLlCTBbZjHloicJGVmREX4lRWGEWYjaxEcztln5Ua03XIbq6lXB0RMzE1GIutgWOAEQPEFhKSmB3yVp1nw+csnNzCaXTpi7V/xdyRThQkI9t+KQA=


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> any tips appreciated


Turn up for an AKFF fishing trip one day :shock: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice report guys, sounds like it was a great get together!

Red Pheonix -

Re : Purple colour ( Excerpts taken from Freshwater Fishing Magazine Issue 48 ) :

Without doubt this is the most underutilised colour grouping in Australia. This colour range includes deep purples, navy blues and straight blacks and is without peer when a silhoutte is needed when fishing in low light conditions. The best application for these clours is in low light conditions. Dawn and dusk are prime times to use, particularly good when fished at night around new moons. This colouring can represent a large yabbie or forage fish in clear water situations. These darker colourings have been most succesfull on fish like Golden perch, Bass and Murray Cod.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Turn up for an AKFF fishing trip one day :shock: :lol:
> 
> Cheers


Cmon guys, 
I did plan to make this one, I was down until i realized we had a club day with the flyfishos, 
it was something i couldnt miss this time as i needed to refine my skills before the big trip to NZ in feb

but i would like to get a yella or two in maroon, so any ideas on which part of the dam they were caught, 
did they come from the quary area..?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> Dodge, how did Joe the dog end up? Was he left there to fend for himself?


Sel have no concerns for Joe mate as he is Mark's dog, and when Mark arrived back on Sunday arvo he came and asked had I seen the dog, but he was away kayaking with the others, and while Mark was yarning to me they returned and Joe jumped out of Toni's car and raced over to Mark and very happy.

Mark could tell he had been fed because bowls of food at the house on the hill and near the office were untouched, and he is only unattended every second weekend when Mark is away, and he leaves him to run rather than restrained in any way.

Mark said that was an osprey we saw, and as well there are 2 local wedgetails which killed a kangaroo about a month ago, and Joe was running around with his own roo leg for a few days



redphoenix said:


> and you're acting in self defence


Red its a no contest mate, she will outfish me for sure [already has at 40 :lol: ]....she is keen as mustard and keeps at it, where I just cruise around and relax and doubt I will see HOF at any stage


----------



## lotta (Sep 6, 2007)

hello -just my 2 bobs worth enjoyed the sport and the fellowship -finally caught some bass -learned u must turn the gas on to get the the three way fridge going -learned that if u jump up and down on a 20cm bass long enuff it will become 40cm hey toni -learned that if u spend 4 hours diligently at it u will get your tent up hey sel -good times that stick in the memory bank are nice people giggles and the opportunity to catch fish in a great environment -the weekend was those -thanks :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> Cmon guys,
> I did plan to make this one, I was down until i realized we had a club day with the flyfishos,
> it was something i couldnt miss this time as i needed to refine my skills before the big trip to NZ in feb
> 
> ...


Pffft get your priorities right next time matey.

I got mine just on dark on the last cast before stumps on the way in. Was just next to the last post on the right of the pic. The bugga hit my lure as it dropped into the shallow water and he wrapped himself up in duck weed. Had a shit of a time getting it off the bottom. Really thought I was ganna loose another Jackell. It couldnt go any ware because of the weed so it just sat on the bottom. Managed to eventually get him and about 4 kg of weed up and scooped the lot up in the landing net. Paddled to the shore for a couple of pics, then let him go. They were being caught all over the shop, some being taken mid morning in the middle of the lake.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> The Jackell did most of the damage, I did use a few other lures, and did catch a half dozen using a cheaper Kakoda Lipless, but man those Jackells go off. Unfortunately I lost my brand new purple Jackell the first night ( long story....well not really but very sad and embarrassing ), but good old Sel came to the rescue and lent me one of his, but because it was all scratched up after me using it, I happily payed him the price of a new one and will keep it for a go at the Redcliffe Squire....thanks again Sel I had a top time.


Bought some replacements today Paul, couldn't buy just one had to get two 

That purple one you had I have not seen before, where did you get that?

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakkaMacca said:


> That purple one you had I have not seen before, where did you get that?


see PM in 5 mins


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

it sounds like a fantastic weekend in a beautiful part of the world! those pictures make it look sensational! nice work on the fish one and all, but its usually the camaraderie and smartarse comments of fellow akffers that makes these trips so memorable...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> we couldn't help but remind dodge of his zero score. :?


Scott notice you are playing your 'I'm a bloody angel card'....what about the bass you hooked from under my yak, I am fairly confident it was the one to break the duck :lol:

And poor old shattered Sel lost his gun Betts Spin for the price of a pie :shock:

Having a drink with Sri Lankan cricketers later to see which of us had the worst score over the weekend :lol:

By the way with the Tempo being such a good load carrier I may get you to carry a stick of geli next outing to assure I get good result 8)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

YakkaMacca said:


> Bought some replacements today Paul, couldn't buy just one had to get two
> 
> That purple one you had I have not seen before, where did you get that?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Sel, got mine from Tackle world in Sandgate, twas aTN60 HL PURPLE. cost me $25.99


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Now! Now! Now! Lazy

It WAS Friday night after a long hard week, 
I was sitting in "Sleepy Hollow", 
BBQ steak and pepper mushroom sauce with grilled tomato, zuchini had been consumed, 
The screw tops had been removed from a number and brown bottles, 
Dodge was starting to tell fishing sories,
AWTY kept reminding us what he had caught that evening (as if we couldn't remember)
and, which lure did he loose?
There were no close footy scores,
The cricketers had called it stumps and gone to the pub,
The fire was well tended (and the wind was from the one direction),

WHY not go to sleep?

Ah! Well at least I got 2 good sleeps that night, the second one better than the first.

The fishing first session was zip, the second one for me was 1st and 2nd bass, so obviously, the second sleep was well worth while and also the listening to discussions around tackle and technique during the cricket break.

Thanks to Sel for organising and thanks to all for a great couple of days.

JimH


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Well hats off to Sel for a great weekend.Thanks Sel and all the guys for the opportunity to fish with you and for allowing a "dreaded female" to impede on the bloke time.I learnt heaps and am looking forward to my next trip back onto one of our dams in the very near future.
Already been shopping for extra additions to my lure collection.

I think someone who forgot to turn the gas on,on their fridge might need to get stronger glasses!!!!...Gee first time I had to open up my ruler to measure a fish!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
By the way Lotta, who was playin in the cricket???? :? :? :? :? :? 
Dodge, better watch out...I'll be gettin in some practise on Hinze next week.Looking at improving on my catch rate!!!...Paul any tips you can throw my way?????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

All in all a great time away doin what we love to do. 8) 8) 8) 
So thanks again to all I got the chance to meet and fish with.

Estuary Girl. 8)

40cm Bass.
37 cm Bream.
A baby Sole.
(Watch this space!!!!!)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

EstuaryGirl said:


> Already been shopping for extra additions to my lure collection.
> 
> Dodge, better watch out...I'll be gettin in some practise on Hinze next week.Looking at improving on my catch rate!!!...Paul any tips you can throw my way?????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Toni
It was good to meet you and I too have some new lures mate. :wink:

A gentleman is always happy for a lady to have a win, [in the past some idiot threw his cape in the mud so a queen didn't get dirty feet] so enjoy Hinze and hone those fresh water skills...by the way remember the dam wall area is now closed at Hinze

See you are asking Paul for tips, and knowing what plumbers charge per hour the mind boggles at what his new *freshwater guru* rate may be :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Dodge said:


> See you are asking Paul for tips, and knowing what plumbers charge per hour the mind boggles at what his new *freshwater guru* rate may be :lol:


Beginners Luck I say, Anyone can catch Bass at Maroon, well almost anyone, except Dodge, sorry mate :lol:

I reckon we put the *Freshwater Guru* in Ewan Maddock Dam and see how he goes, catch 6 bass there in one session then he's a guru,


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

great reports & photos people
sounds like yet another memorable yakkers weekend was had by all
tis a simple recipe actually ...... gently combine ..... location with fellowship 8) 
& even your worst days fishing with new and old friends, will beat the crap outa your best day ever at work :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

doug-out said:


> location with fellowship
> fishing with new and old friends, will beat the crap outa your best day ever at work


Doug this was like Poona without the mozzies and sandflies 8) :lol: and as expected enjoyable [AKFF doesn't seem to have bad camps] also you'll be pleased to know 1770 came up again in discussions mate :wink:


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Not beginners luck MacFish.......
Purely survival instinct mixed with dogged determination and not wanting to lose face in front of the guys along with loads of skill too boot!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

EstuaryGirl said:


> Not beginners luck MacFish.......
> Purely survival instinct mixed with dogged determination and not wanting to lose face in front of the guys along with loads of skill too boot!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey, hey Toni,

Not having a shot at you, I was talking about Paul 

You were determined to catch a Bass and showed a positive attitude, being postitve about catching a fish helps you find em. You were not outdone, hate to mention his name again but we all know you're a better bass fisher lady then an older gentleman amonst us that weekend  :lol: Can't recall his name :roll: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:shock: come on now Guys......let sleeping Do_g__s ....lay....(thats how you spell/pronounce lay isn't it) :lol: :lol: :lol: 
don't worry o'l mate, it's a bit like the wise old bull, just taking his time to suss-out the paddock 8)
:shock: :shock: did someone say 1770 8) 8)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey guys sorry for the late report but have been in Coffs since Sunday and have been working non-stop.

I rocked up at 5am on the Sat morning to the ramp and thought where is everyone???? Launched anyway and quickly found them around the corner. It was a slow day for me only landing one at 35cms and losing another one yakside about the same size. Hooked them on a clear/purple G vibe and my flats rat that did the damage at Borumba. Wind picked up and I called it quits about 9:30am. 3 hours driving for only 2 fish and 4 hours fishing was a bit much for me and spent the rest of the day in bed after feeling crook on the way to and from Maroon.

Good to see everyone enjoyed the weekend and I am sure I will be back there again soon.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

> don't worry o'l mate


Doug not at all worried I now have a set of named akff voodoo dolls and am making some large needles for insertion and twisting later :wink:



> taking his time to suss-out the paddock


sometimes the paddock looks big, but enjoyable grazing anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

How long does it take to suss out the paddock though???? :? :? :lol: :lol: ....Dodge was one of the first there and one of the last to leave :? :? :? :? :? :lol: :lol: 
OUCH!!Don't twist that needle so hard Dodge!!!:shock: :shock:

Oops sorry Macfish thought you were havin a dig at me. :lol: :lol: Hehehe...


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Cooooor It's frydy night again............. I feel the sandman approaches.

Stuff it, it's off to the cot! (before all my 'friends' decide to leave me to sleep al fresco).

JimH


----------

